# How much boost can the K04 handle ?



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know how much the K04 turbo from the Audi S3 (265hp)/ Golf V Edition 30 (230hp) can handle before bursting ?
I know that if you push it, it might last as long as most of us in bed








But what's the limit before disaster?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

your rods will bend before the k04 breaks sweat.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

i thought rods were safe for around 340-350 wheel.
k04's make like 315 on water/meth or race gas.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

there was a thread here somewhere, some guy in germany banana'd either cyl 1 or cyl 4. on a k04.
hp is subjective, your engine has to compress the most air at the turbo's peak, and thats around 3-4k.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: How much boost can the K04 handle ? (marc1171)*

Just got the K04 in my B6Passat, thats a good questons! How much boost can K04 handle?


----------



## dnaks (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: How much boost can the K04 handle ? (lour32)*

Sorry since we're talking about the KO4...Just a quick question reguarding KO4. Do you have to upgrade your brakes to a BBK or R32 brakes. It's just for street use or my stocks will be OK with just upgrading to SS braided lines,pads and slotted rotors?


----------



## Edwin T. (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: How much boost can the K04 handle ? (dnaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dnaks* »_Sorry since we're talking about the KO4...Just a quick question reguarding KO4. Do you have to upgrade your brakes to a BBK or R32 brakes. It's just for street use or my stocks will be OK with just upgrading to SS braided lines,pads and slotted rotors? 

you don't HAVE do to anything. if you want to be safe it's a different story


----------



## dnaks (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: How much boost can the K04 handle ? (Edwin T.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thx!


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

K04 is good till around 310 to the wheels.
We never measure it to the wheels in our country, we just measure hp, so it is realistic to achieve 340-350 on dsg tranny with exhaust and induction.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Im not asking about HP - but how much BOOST







PSI / BAR..
I know it can make 350+ HP - but i don't know how much boost i can actually take before breaking in a thousand bits..


----------



## 1meandub (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (marc1171)*

I have APR's KO4 and usually see peaks of around 23-24 PSI - so how much more can you push? Who really knows? LOL North of 25! 
Use this as a guide ... I don't watch the needle every time I hit it.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I spike to 26 on my apr kit.
It can go higher but the stock MAF maxes out before the turbo does unfortunately.


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I spike to 26 on my apr kit.
It can go higher but the stock MAF maxes out before the turbo does unfortunately.


If you spike around 26 PSI, what do you hold? about 22ish?


----------

